#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Nemetschek - Scia Engineer: Νέα έκδοση, 2010.1

## Xάρης

Από  τις 03.10.2010 διατίθεται μέσω του ιστοτόπου της Scia, η νέα έκδοση του  Scia Engineer 2010.1. Στην νέα αυτήν έκδοση έχουν γίνει σημαντικές  βελτιώσεις και προσθήκες, όπως η *ενσωμάτωση των Εθνικών παραρτημάτων των  Ευρωκωδίκων για όσες χώρες στην Ευρώπη έχουν επίσημα ανακοινωθεί*. Οι  χρήστες που έχουν συμβόλαιο συντήρησης θα λάβουν όλα τα διαθέσιμα  παραρτήματα, τονίζοντας έτσι την ελεύθερη παροχή υπηρεσιών από  μηχανικούς σε όλη την Ευρώπη. 

Μια ακόμα σημαντική βελτίωση της  παραγωγικότητας είναι το νέο *αυτοματοποιημένο σύστημα παραγωγής σχεδίων  για χάλυβα ή  και σκυρόδεμα*. Οι χρήστες του Scia Engineer θα είναι σε  θέση να παράγουν αυτόματα και γρήγορα, τομές και όψεις,  συμπεριλαμβανομένων των γραμμών διαστάσεων και επιγραφών, χάρη στις  μοναδικές δυνατότητες μοντελοποίησης που διαθέτει το Scia Engineer. Η  τεχνολογία αυτή είναι ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι των λειτουργιών  διαλειτουργικότητας (interoperability) που έχουν βελτιωθεί αρκετά, και  οι οποίες βοηθούν στην ανταλλαγή του μοντέλου με προγράμματα όπως το  Revit Structure, Allplan Engineering και Tekla Structures.  Επιπλέον,  έχουν ενσωματωθεί πολλές από τις απαιτήσεις που είχαν υποβάλει χρήστες  του προγράμματος, με σκοπό τον καλύτερο σχεδιασμό του χάλυβα, του  σκυροδέματος και σύμμεικτων κατασκευών. Για να δείτε αναλυτικά τα νέα  στοιχεία της έκδοσης 2010.1, μπορείτε να διαβάσετε το σχετικό PDF έντυπο  από *ΕΔΩ*.

Όσοι πελάτες διαθέτουν συμβόλαιο αναβάθμισης, μπορούν να κατεβάσουν την νέα έκδοση από το Secured Download Area στην ιστοσελίδα της Nemetschek Scia.

*Πηγή :* Ενημερωτικό email της *TechScience*.

----------

